# ingressar



## Matti

Hello

Can anyone tell me if "ingressar" in this context means "earn" or "invest". Its about a Catalan research centre setting up offices in Canada.

"Compta amb 30 treballadors i té previst ingressar un total de cinc milions d’euros l’any 2009."

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## chics

Hello Matti.

It's "earn", we say _invertir_ to say "to invest".


----------



## Matti

Moltes gràcies Chics!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo diria que cap de les dues: s'està referint a les vendes, al que preveu facturar, que és molt diferent del benefici o guanys.


----------



## Matti

Uy! I si es tracta de un centre de recerca?

"Barcelona Digital té com a objectiu el foment de la recerca, la transferència tecnològica i la innovació. Compta amb 30 treballadors i té previst ingressar un total de cinc milions d’euros l’any 2009."


----------



## chics

El RIU té raó, no es refereix al resultat (beneficis) dels diners que guanyen (per a mi això són guanys) menys els gastos (d'inversió, personal, material, etc.) sinó als diners que guanyen o que entren pels medis que siguin: mecenatje, subvencions, col·laboracions amb altres entitats, etc.


----------



## Matti

"allocate" com "fixar" potser?


----------



## chics

Mmm... no entenc què vols dir amb "fixar"... 
Quan diem *ingressar* de fet no s'explicita gens com entren aquests diners, potser en anglès jo diria _take in_, o _allocate _(però això s'entendria com diners que posa Barcelona Digital, no? més que com diners que entren de fora...), a veure si els altres t'ajuden millor...


----------



## Matti

Hola Chics Per desgràcia ja he entregat la traducció i veig que no han canviat "allocate" a la revisió; llàstima, perquè se que no es la paraula la adequada, en fi....gràcies per la vostra ajuda!


----------

